# دورة مبسطة لتعليم تصميم الروبوت



## mechanical engin (6 نوفمبر 2011)

:63::14::76::77:

بحمد الله قد وضعت المقدمة امام المبتدئين في مجال التصميم واختيار المواد للروبوت 
علي اسطوانة مدمجة علي الرابط 
http://www.multiupload.com/18PYTEGGG8


----------



## engtayeb (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااان وبااارك الله فيكم


----------



## EngTorky (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
كنت ابحث عن شئ مماثل
شكرا مجددا


----------



## mechanical engin (9 نوفمبر 2011)

العفو يا اخواني واي طلبات تخص الموضوع ما تترددوا في السؤال والله الموفق


----------



## فرانكشتاين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## mustafa' (13 نوفمبر 2011)

great 10x


----------



## hasoma60 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaledaltabib (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراَ​


----------

